# Catfish



## JLeonard (Aug 1, 2020)

Wanted some fried catfish but didn’t want to smell up the house. What to do? What to do? Fire up the grill and get out the CI.














and of course the plated pic.





and my sous chef, Highway


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 1, 2020)

Great.  I love fried catfish.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2020)

Man I love good fried catfish too. Looks great. Your helper looks like a good dog. Did you catch the fish?


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2020)

Very nice! Love the dog's name!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2020)

Fried catfish sounds real good, and yours look great. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 2, 2020)

I could go for a plate of that.  Nice job!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice work .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes sir I do that plate in.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the likes folks. 


 jcam222
  No Sir got it at Krogers. I cook better than I fish. And Highway is a 10lb tyrant. He thinks he runs the house. LOL. 


 indaswamp
 We got him as a rescue when I was travel nursing. He had been found on the side of the i-40 with a broken leg. Thus his name. He has been across the country twice with us. He's a great traveler. He was supposed to be the wife's dog to keep her company while I was working. But, for some reason he thinks I belong to him.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks awesome! Awesome use of CI.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2020)

smokin peachey
 Took forever to get up to heat on the grill but stayed hot forever.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2020)

Awesome!!
Catfish has been my Favorite Eating Fish, since I was a Wee one, more than 65 years ago!!
Love It!!
Fries look great too!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks tasty!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2020)

Bearcarver
 thank you sir. I appreciate your kind words. Off topic question.......Going by your name and your avatar, I assume you carve bears?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Bearcarver
> thank you sir. I appreciate your kind words. Off topic question.......Going by your name and your avatar, I assume you carve bears?




Have a Look:
*Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":*
A Bear from Log to Finish


Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks nice! Love fried catfish.... Looks like sous chef was very helpful during the cook...


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks nice! Love fried catfish.... Looks like sous chef was very helpful during the cook...


He's good at picking up what I drop.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2020)

Love fried catfish, and it’s abundant around here. I like the whole ones, that you just eat with your hands like a corncob. Yours look delicious, but if you get the chance try them whole!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Love fried catfish, and it’s abundant around here. I like the whole ones, that you just eat with your hands like a corncob. Yours look delicious, but if you get the chance try them whole!
> Al


Thanks Al.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 4, 2020)

Not sure how I missed this one! Looks great! My kind of meal!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2020)

Great looking fish. Like highway too!


----------

